# Acra Turn 13x40 lathe, $700



## kb58 (Jul 5, 2019)

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/hvo/d/escondido-lathe-for-sale/6919145672.html


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 5, 2019)

Might be pretty beat from the way it looks


----------



## kb58 (Jul 5, 2019)

It should be based upon price, but if someone's in the area, they could at least look at it to see if it's just dirty, or a nasty surprise.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 6, 2019)

Sure the brand isn't "Acrid"?


----------



## songbird (Jul 10, 2019)

kb58 said:


> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/hvo/d/escondido-lathe-for-sale/6919145672.html


Hey, I’m the one that purchased that lathe. It is, in fact a 1340 Acra Turn lathe. It was extremely dirty, (still trying to clean it), the previous owner was extremely friendly, helped me load it with a forklift. It came with a 3 jaw chuck, 4 jaw chuck, lever collet closure, the lathe has a spindle brake and built in coolant pump. It does show some wear, but for the price, super deal!


----------

